
Digital Nomad Survey – Do You Want to Work from Saint Lucia? - peterburkimsher
https://islandeffect.com/digital-nomad-survey-do-you-want-to-work-from-saint-lucia/
======
mark_l_watson
I have been to Saint Lucia one time. Really nice place.

~~~
peterburkimsher
How does it compare to other islands? I've been to several in the Pacific, but
still didn't make it over to the Caribbean yet. With the historical connection
to the UK and France (my parents are British but I grew up in France), I feel
like I'd have something in common culturally - I don't totally belong to
either country, but have a bit of both.

I've looked into a few countries there though, for political reasons. Grenada
has a citizenship by investment option, and visa-free tourist entry to China.
Barbados is also trying to attract remote workers.

In my case I've been a digital nomad wandering around, yet I'm trying to
settle down in New Zealand if the government will grant my resident visa
application (applied in Feb 2019, still haven't heard).

Carly told me about this survey through BeWelcome/CouchSurfing. She's
politically active with the decision makers. With all the immigration
struggles I've faced, having a country actively ask for advice on how to shape
their future is incredible!

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have been to most of the Caribbean islands/countries (my wife and I went on
23 cruises before we stopped over concern for what we perceived as the
mediocre treatment of people working on ships (some cruise lines are better
than others in this regard).

I am now retired and spend my time writing. When the covid-19 situation is
hopefully contained in a few years, I would like to live in a few nice places,
for about 6 months each.

